# ICS system dump



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

ICS system dump! I hope devs get a hold of it and works magic!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1309601


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm gonna try to port and release if nobody does it first.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I'm gonna try to port and release if nobody does it first.


you go girl!

EDIT: or dude!


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> I'm gonna try to port and release if nobody does it first.


Thank you, looks like we might be have second wind with our ThunderBolt

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I can see it now...we'll have a working ics port before vzw/htc push the official gb ota.


----------



## androidns (Sep 22, 2011)

Mad props to all you devs willing to take the time to port this over. I can hardly wait.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

What does ics do?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"mystakilla said:


> What does ics do?


Its Ice Cream Sandwich. The latest version of Android.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> What does ics do?


Folds your laundry _and_ gives you a satisfying sweet treat! It's also the newest version of Android, but that doesn't matter as much.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!!! Can't wait for this

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

i has question. how is it going to work with the soft buttons on most phones? (or physical buttons) you know the home/menu/back/search buttons?
since there's on screen buttons for those, will they just be disabled for our phone? or what? o.o


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Doubt we get working data, but it would def be fun to play with. wanting me some ics.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

akstyle450 said:


> i has question. how is it going to work with the soft buttons on most phones? (or physical buttons) you know the home/menu/back/search buttons?
> since there's on screen buttons for those, will they just be disabled for our phone? or what? o.o


Yep, the buttons just won't appear on devices that have physical buttons.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## akstyle450 (Aug 6, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Yep, the buttons just won't appear on devices that have physical buttons.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


well darn that sucks. i love the on screen buttons lol, but at least we get everthing else!


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Define "dump".

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

"ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Define "dump".
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It's a "dump" of all of the system files from the ics and.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I wonder if the launcher will work.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

this is proving to be a fun (sarcasm) port


----------



## cbizzle (Jul 19, 2011)

"tanknspank said:


> Doubt we get working data, but it would def be fun to play with. wanting me some ics.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


the RIL should be built since the galaxy nexus is designed for lte, right?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

"cbizzle said:


> the RIL should be built since the galaxy nexus is designed for lte, right?


Makes sense to me. I hope!


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

"cbizzle said:


> the RIL should be built since the galaxy nexus is designed for lte, right?


Its for a different radio tho so I doubt it will work


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah but every phone has a different radio. An RIL doesn't have to be built for every phone.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> this is proving to be a fun (sarcasm) port


lol consider it a worthwhile challenge since nada else is going on with tbolt


----------



## Quantas (Jun 30, 2011)

can't wait to see what jdkoreclipse does with this!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

deleted


----------

